# albino African clawed frog tried to eat cory



## LadyMonoceros

I have two albino African clawed frogs. Both are around half a year old (from the time I purchased them). After some many months of having Cory catfish as a sort of clean-up crew, one of my frogs thought it was a good idea to try eating one of the corys (the biggest one of the two, of course).

I woke up to find my frog, Spots, belly-up with the cory's tail sticking out of its mouth. 
Surprisingly, Spots was still alive, but not by much.

The cory's pectoral spines were well lodged into Spots, so there was no hope of pulling the cory out. I did the next best thing - surgery (more or less).

The cory was already well dead (maybe died over night due to tank cleaning stress? but I digress), so I wasn't worried about cutting it up into smaller pieces.

After 3 hours of sitting next to the bath tub and snipping the catfish' spines and body apart, I managed to get all of it out. Unfortunately, though, Spots is now limp. I can see its heartbeat just in the center of its stomach, so I'm sure it's alive, but... I'm not sure when to give up? there's no other sign of life with Spots. 

I'd hate to just bury Spots, if it has a chance.

Has anyone else had this problem? Should I observe Spots for the day? (it's in a bowl with shallow water so it can breath. Also have a small heating pad below the bowl to keep the water warm).


----------



## aussieJJDude

It may also be worth adding an airstone in there so it increases the oxygen content in the water.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee

African clawed frogs eat fish so it was just a matter of time. I would not keep them with the corys anymore. I had a goldfish try to eat a Cory once (or it was foraging and the Cory failed to get out of the way). I did what you did and cut the fins from the body and then pull the fins out with pliers. Luckily I caught it early enough for the fish to recover. I hope your frog recovers - not sure what else you can do other than what you’re doing.


----------



## LadyMonoceros

I don't have much of a choice on keeping them together. It's just one frog, one cory, and a crawfish now. heh

Spots ended up dying within a couple hours of being in the bowl. I had a feeling it wouldn't make it, but still...

I think the hardest things about having clawed frogs is finding a clean-up crew they won't eat. lol


----------



## jaysee

Yeah, sometimes you have to be the clean up crew.


----------

